# Clean Bulk?



## Sandpig (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok guys is it possible?

I want to stay lean throughout the summer as I've mentioned before.

I only weigh 177 lbs and I'm currently eating over 4,000 Kcal/day

And that doesn't include my cheat meal on Friday. Apparently it's not enough. I'm still every bit as lean as I was a week and a half ago.

Currently I'm only running 50 mgs of Prop ED. Gotta take a break after 14 weeks on Tren.

Any suggestions?  Whether nutritional or gear wise.

Jay just keeps telling me to eat more clean food but Fuck, it's hard getting down that much clean food. Especially when working.

Do I need more junk?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yea eat more good clean food all throughout the day


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

Throw in some more junk food or cheat meals a week as well


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 26, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea eat more good clean food all throughout the day



Not a problem on non work days but I install floor covering. Bent over, stomach compressed all day. Tough to get much more food in than I'm already consuming without throwing it back up. Been there, done that. 

Or I could just eat more once I get home?

More carbs in my pre/intra/post drinks?

I do about 100 grams total now.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 27, 2014)

I work in the sun as well so I completely know where you're coming from. I also have been eating dirtier as well on my time off but I'm no where as lean as you so any weight lost is welcome.


----------



## Sully (Jun 27, 2014)

How many shakes do u drink a day? I found that a good way to get more clean calories/protein in is to use liquid egg whites instead of whatever liquid you normally use. 4oz of liquid egg whites is about 30 grams of clean protein, with no extra carbs or fat. If you want a little more fat, just add a tablespoon or 2 of evoo to your shake as well. If u drink 3 shakes a day u can easily add extra clean calories just by doing these 2 things. Plus it's also really easy to keep a tight track on how many calories you're adding this way.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 27, 2014)

Try eating more frequently not so much massive amounts but at closer times through out the day. I have found that with the heat and all the moving and weird ways I have to position myself at work this is the only way I can gain weight. I eat every two hours and not so much that I am full because when the next two hours rolls around I can't think about food but just enough where your are saited. And like Sully said add in an extra shake.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a very physical job also and know how difficult it is to  add mass,  especially in the summer.   I have found carbs during the work day are your friend and will keep catabolism at bay.  As sully pointed out, food shakes are a great way to get in extra calories without the bloat.  I do this shake  for breakfast,  mid afternoon,  pre and post workout.   10oz egg whites,  2 scoops whey,  1/2c Oats,  1 banana,  1Tbs Chia seed.  This in addition to your meals should put some mass on you.   A carb heavy lunch such as a Qdoba or Chipotle burrito helps too.   I also like to run EQ as well as ghrp6 in the summer months just to help get all that food in.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> How many shakes do u drink a day? I found that a good way to get more clean calories/protein in is to use liquid egg whites instead of whatever liquid you normally use. 4oz of liquid egg whites is about 30 grams of clean protein, with no extra carbs or fat. If you want a little more fat, just add a tablespoon or 2 of evoo to your shake as well. If u drink 3 shakes a day u can easily add extra clean calories just by doing these 2 things. Plus it's also really easy to keep a tight track on how many calories you're adding this way.



On a workday I have one shake each day. It's a good way to get the "food" in and get right back to work. It's piece work so there's no sitting around for a twenty minute break.

Yes, I use egg whites. Always have. I use a whole cup each shake. Usually there's oats, peanut butter and Greek yogurt in there too plus however much powder I need to get protein content up to 50 grams.

In fact, I had some GNC weight gainer that Jay gave me and stopped using when our contest started. I just started putting one scoop of that in too. Serving size is four scoops, but that's too much sugar for me.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Try eating more frequently not so much massive amounts but at closer times through out the day. I have found that with the heat and all the moving and weird ways I have to position myself at work this is the only way I can gain weight. I eat every two hours and not so much that I am full because when the next two hours rolls around I can't think about food but just enough where your are saited. And like Sully said add in an extra shake.



Currently I eat seven times per day already.

On work days, it's hard to eat more often than that.

Non work days, I could go to eight. Actually if you count pre/intra/post drinks, that would be 8x's


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I have a very physical job also and know how difficult it is to  add mass,  especially in the summer.   I have found carbs during the work day are your friend and will keep catabolism at bay.  As sully pointed out, food shakes are a great way to get in extra calories without the bloat.  I do this shake  for breakfast,  mid afternoon,  pre and post workout.   10oz egg whites,  2 scoops whey,  1/2c Oats,  1 *banana*,  1Tbs Chia seed.  This in addition to your meals should put some mass on you.   A carb heavy lunch such as a Qdoba or Chipotle burrito helps too.   I also like to run EQ as well as ghrp6 in the summer months just to help get all that food in.



I think some more simple sugars might help. Currently the only ones I have are in the P/I/P workout drinks.

GHRP6? I thought about it but my freaking problem is definitely not a lack of hunger.

EQ, did not effect my appetite the way is supposedly does. I've only run it once for about 16 weeks. Maybe it was bunk?


----------



## MattG (Jun 27, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> GHRP6? I thought about it but my freaking problem is definitely not a lack of hunger.
> 
> EQ, did not effect my appetite the way is supposedly does. I've only run it once for about 16 weeks. Maybe it was bunk?




I know good eq makes me eat like a damn pig.lol been on a gram a week of it for about 9 weeks now, and i sit and cram ridiculous amounts of food down especially at dinner time. Then 3 hours later before bed i eat another full size meal (1000+calories) and go directly to sleep afterwards, wake up hungry as hell too...


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

The most muscle I ever gained on a cycle was during a dirty bulk. Plus it was kinda fun eating whatever I wanted to.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> The most muscle I ever gained on a cycle was during a dirty bulk. *Plus it was kinda fun eating whatever I wanted to.*



Of course. That's the route I went this past winter.

So not only would I like to stay lean till the O, I'm now thinking about doing the Las Vegas Classic which is the second week of November.

So I definitely don't want to get fat.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

Question, and I hope everyone throws their two cents in here.

If it were you, would you add a second cheat meal on another day or go with an entire cheat day?

I currently have a cheat on Fri. night. I was thinking maybe adding one in on Mon or Tues.

Or I could do an all day feast on Sunday


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 28, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> How many shakes do u drink a day? I found that a good way to get more clean calories/protein in is to use liquid egg whites instead of whatever liquid you normally use. 4oz of liquid egg whites is about 30 grams of clean protein, with no extra carbs or fat. If you want a little more fat, just add a tablespoon or 2 of evoo to your shake as well. If u drink 3 shakes a day u can easily add extra clean calories just by doing these 2 things. Plus it's also really easy to keep a tight track on how many calories you're adding this way.



This is what I do too. 3-4 shakes per day (in addition to food) with a total of 2-3 scoops protein per shake. Add natty pb, greek yogurt, 2% milk or Almond, and egg whites. it's all about getting in enough calories to grow.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Question, and I hope everyone throws their two cents in here.
> 
> If it were you, would you add a second cheat meal on another day or go with an entire cheat day?
> 
> ...



Are your cheats, dirty cheats or more clean style cheats? Tell us what a typical cheat meal consists of for you. Little Ceasers or a steak and loaded baked potato type of cheat??


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

Entire pizza last night.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Entire pizza last night.



If your like me, that probably caused you to drop weight.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 28, 2014)

If you're busy and can't be full all the time- I say add a few more shakes per day.

I make them and freeze them and wrap them in a towel  to keep them frozen and take one out an hour or two before I want to drink it.

I make a lean shake and a bulking shakes 

Bulking-
52g protein blend
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter
2 eggs 
2egg whites
And whole milk

Lean shakes-
40g wpi
8oz almond milk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 30, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> If your like me, that probably caused you to drop weight.



This.  That high calorie meal will fire up your metabolism more.  May be wrong way to go.  Why?  Many times, when a metabolism gets sluggish pre contest, you need to cheat to rev it up.  NOT your problem right now.  So, steady, everyday increase in GOOD stuff will add demands on your metabolism and create an anabolic environment, a spike in calories will call 'all hands on deck' and get things revved up.  Keep it up and you'll start to mess with your insulin sensitivity then piling on fat.  NOT what you want.

My advice is to add more to what you're eating at each meal if not adding meals.  Another 1/2 cup wheat pasta, a whole apple, another 1/2 cup dry oats, another 1/2 scoop with your protein shakes.  Eat clean.  Forget that scale somewhat.  Test prop seems to keep lots of people lean, blast furnace metabolism.  I really like to go onto NEW compounds, long tests, nandrolones, maybe an oral for 2 weeks to help get some water in joints.  NO stims, pre workouts (those make you dump too much water), no clen, etc.  Allow your body to remain lean, introduce moderate dosages of long esters, train slightly less volume/days eat more at each meal and you'll be surprised that you'll keep condition, be fuller and look much rounder and you'll be stronger for it as well.

If you want, PM me we can get specific.
G.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 30, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> This.  That high calorie meal will fire up your metabolism more.  May be wrong way to go.  Why?  Many times, when a metabolism gets sluggish pre contest, you need to cheat to rev it up.  NOT your problem right now.  So, steady, everyday increase in GOOD stuff will add demands on your metabolism and create an anabolic environment, a spike in calories will call 'all hands on deck' and get things revved up.  Keep it up and you'll start to mess with your insulin sensitivity then piling on fat.  NOT what you want.
> 
> My advice is to add more to what you're eating at each meal if not adding meals.  Another 1/2 cup wheat pasta, a whole apple, another 1/2 cup dry oats, another 1/2 scoop with your protein shakes.  Eat clean.  Forget that scale somewhat.  Test prop seems to keep lots of people lean, blast furnace metabolism.  I really like to go onto NEW compounds, long tests, nandrolones, maybe an oral for 2 weeks to help get some water in joints.  NO stims, pre workouts (those make you dump too much water), no clen, etc.  Allow your body to remain lean, introduce moderate dosages of long esters, train slightly less volume/days eat more at each meal and you'll be surprised that you'll keep condition, be fuller and look much rounder and you'll be stronger for it as well.
> 
> ...




This is some of the best info I've seen in recent months- this approach is truly what makes things happen.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> This is some of the best info I've seen in recent months- this approach is truly what makes things happen.



Thanks man, just from what I've come across from trying out different stuff.  I know *this dude* likes to switch things out for sure.  Enig's got a great mind for compounds and their behaviors, sort of 'thinks' like them... if that makes sense.


----------



## dorian777 (Jun 30, 2014)

Add olive oil, heavy cream, or peanut butter to your shakes. Eat handfuls of olives and nuts. Don't be afraid of getting fat by eating these good fats.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ben and Jerry's shake with pb fudge add oats and protein.....dirty bulk


----------

